# Solved: Migration XP/Vista to AD DS Server 2008



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm experimenting with the ideal way to migrate a workgroup account to an active directory.

I will have to do that job in some weeks in our office and the computers here can't be joined to the domain by default, because it would take me too much time to bring back all the settings and files, Outlook accounts etc.

So, since the migration takes place within a machine and not machine to machine, I got the idea that there must be a trick to get this done very quickly and found this article:

http://adminanonymous.blogspot.com/2008/12/windows-xp-domain-migration-tip.html

This solution works quite well and faster than dealing with migwiz.exe.

The only problem I had was the path to the local .pst folder.

It was still pointing to the old profile path and Outlook closes (because this path is restricted in the ad) without giving you the chance to relink it to the new path.

Do you have any ideas how to fix this issue.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I would add a step in there.

If you have user - Mary and she has a Domain account of Mary and a local account of Mary I would copy Mary to the Default User and then rename the local Mary to Mary.orig or something.

This way when mary logs in and is on the Domain it makes a folder named Mary and then outlook is not confused by the location of the PST file.

Either that or your going to have to do some registry editing and modify the [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook] key or whichever version of outlook your using.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, the first choice is a problem. I wanna change "Mary" to m.miller or mmiller. So the domain accounts name will be different from the local name.

The second choice: I tried using the ForcePSTpath in the registry but somehow it didn't work and still gives me the error message.

Thank you very much for your effort in advance. Can you tell me where to change the default path in the registry? I tried in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Outlook\Catalog

renaming the path to the appropriate path but there's always a new string appearing with the old one.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I thought of a small cheat. I moved the .pst-file away from the local account's folder.

On the domain account Outlook didn't close anymore after showing the error message. Finally it wanted me to search for the missing .pst-file. 

So, now I'm able to simply relink on every computer of our office.

Second issue I figured out is: I'll have to revoke all our free Comodo Email Certificates.


----------

